# Australian shepherd MDR-1 positive



## Spot2013 (Apr 21, 2014)

Hello I am new to the forum searching threw the internet I found this forum... I have a year and a couple month old Australian shepherd that is MDR-1 POSITIVE FOR THOSE of you who do not know what that is she is HIGHLY allergic to ivermectin and bc she helps me with my little herd of goats I have to worm with non-ivermectin wormers bc it can be transferred through poo and we all no dogs eat goat poo my question is what kind of wormer is safe with no ivermectin?:thinking:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I believe you could use Valbazen.


----------



## Spot2013 (Apr 21, 2014)

I was just looking at it on Jeffers.. do you know were I can get a small bottle of it instead of a huge gallon.. I only have 2 bucks I bottle fed the both of them, a doe and she had a baby doe 2 weeks ago and a lamb just getting started in goats but I love each of them the same..


----------



## Spot2013 (Apr 21, 2014)

does safeguard wormer contain ivermectin?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Safeguard does not but it also only treats tapeworm and roundworm.

There should be a smaller bottle of it. You can usually find it at farm stores or just look online more.


----------



## Spot2013 (Apr 21, 2014)

thank for all your help... I would just use any womer but my doggie means a lot to our family and wouldn't wanna not let her attend her everyday goat herding... I use her to help me get everybody up at night bc we have had multiple people have goats go missing and its been at night so I don't leave anyone out after dark:ZZZ:


----------

